# Instalacion Manual del Kernel

## vidbaz

Saludos!, Ultimamente estuve intentando instalar el kernel manual mente, y no logro que compile bien, siempre me lanza al final de la instalación kernel panic estoy siguiendo el manual oficial.. pero alli no mencionan mucho, ya probé con genkernel y alli si me jalo bien, si alguien me pudiera proporcionar un pequeño manual de la configuración se los agradecería mucho, estoy usando vmware para la instalación...

otra cosa, también necesito instalar diferentes núcleos... no encuentro un manual claro, yo uso 

#emerge gentoo-sources

pero siempre baja el ultimo kernel, el 3.3.8 , yo necesito instalar el 2.6 y el 2.4 tambien... 

si me pudieran guiar en esto, de antemano muy agradecido, Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Para decidir qué versión instalar/desinstalar de un paquete, puedes hacerlo con:

# emerge =gentoo-sources-3.1.10-r1

# emerge =gentoo-sources-3.2.21

#emerge --unmerge =gentoo-sources-3.0.35

etc.

Una vez tengas instaladas varias versiones de gentoo-sources, verás que cada una está en su propia carpeta en /usr/src, que además tiene un enlace linux a la versión actual. Puedes cambiar el enlace manualmente o con

# eselect kernel list (para ver las versiones disponibles)

#eselect kernel set (version elegida)

Para compilarlo, 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig -> compruebas que la configuración es correcta

# make

# make modules_install

y luego copias bzImage y System.map a /boot, y los añades al lilo/grub

puedes aprovechar el archivo de configuración de una versión anterior copiándola al directorio y haciendo un

# make oldconfig

y para borrar completamente la configuración:

#make clean

o más a fondo

#make mrproper

Hay versiones que no están en portage. Si te hacen falta, bajas el .tar.gz y lo descomprimes dentro del directorio correspondiente en /usr/src. El resto es igual.

----------

## vidbaz

Gracias por contestar, pues fijate que intento eso que me decis.. y no funciona.... bajo las fuentes de kernel.org y ni aun asi jala... incluso la explicacion que me diste, la encontre en ya varios lugares... no entiendo por que no funciona fijate... supongo que tendre que seguir buscando. muchas gracias por contestar. Saludos

----------

## tuxtor

Creo que ya te explicaron la mayoria del proceso, solo me gustaria agregar:

-Los que encuentres en kernel.org son los mismos que estan en el paquete vanilla-sources, ahi puedes encontrar la version 2.6

-Segun acabo de revisar ya no hay ninguna version dentro de portage con el kernel 2.4, esa si te tocara por tu cuenta aunque veo dificil que todo te funcione con un kernel tan antiguo 

-Esos kernel panic al final de la instalacion regularmente son provocados por la ausencia de un modulo para tu sistema, hace tiempo probe sobre vmware con la informacion de la gentoo wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest, todo funciono bien, solo tuve que revisar los sistemas de archivos que compilaba en el kernel

----------

## pcmaster

 *vidbaz wrote:*   

> Gracias por contestar, pues fijate que intento eso que me decis.. y no funciona.... bajo las fuentes de kernel.org y ni aun asi jala... incluso la explicacion que me diste, la encontre en ya varios lugares... no entiendo por que no funciona fijate... supongo que tendre que seguir buscando. muchas gracias por contestar. Saludos

 

Decir que no funciona no nos da mucha información. El kernel panic al final de la instalación, ¿en qué momento sale, exactamente? ¿Al intentar iniciar el sistema recién instalado?

Te recuerdo un detalle: el driver para el disco duro desde el que arranca el sistema NO debe estar compilado como módulo, sino embebido en el kernel, de lo contrario no podrá iniciar.

----------

